# Wear Your Damn Deadlifting Socks!



## DieYoungStrong (Jun 16, 2015)

So, over the past couple years I have been guilty of wanting to be a hard-ass and never wearing deadlifting socks. I liked the permanent scabs on my shins.

Well, it's finally come back to bite me in the ass. I ripped my shins apart per usual during last Fridays pull session. Last night I notice me leg getting all red around the cut. Woke up this morning and my leg was swollen red and painful all around the area.

I went to the Dr this morning, and I have a staph infection in my leg. If certain "events" that happened recently hadn't happened, I probably would have walked around with it for a week or so, and the Dr said I would have had some possibly serious issues. Thankfully, I caught it early, and was just put on hard core antibiotics for a week.

Long story short, pull your damn socks up!!!


----------



## nightster (Jun 16, 2015)

Thanks for the reminder, and get well man!


----------



## Pinkbear (Jun 16, 2015)

**** dys
I am getting some next paycheck now

I always use disinfect spray on my legs after. I take the stuff they have in the gym spray it on my legs and wipe them down after


----------



## SFGiants (Jun 16, 2015)

Better then socks because you will still tear and bleed with them on is knee sleeves worn over your shin.


----------



## Tren4Life (Jun 16, 2015)

SFGiants said:


> Better then socks because you will still tear and bleed with them on is knee sleeves worn over your shin.




I like this idea too


----------



## DocDePanda187123 (Jun 16, 2015)

You tell me this after I split my shin open at your gym????? FUKKER!


----------



## Joliver (Jun 16, 2015)

Wise words.  Get better soon buddy! Stay near a toilet for the first day on that dose of antibiotics...


----------



## ECKSRATED (Jun 16, 2015)

That's why u see me wearing my knee sleeves over my shins in my videos.


----------



## DocDePanda187123 (Jun 16, 2015)

ECKSRATED said:


> That's why u see me wearing my knee sleeves over my shins in my videos.



I'd rather see you pulling your shorts down in your vids but I guess that's just part of the American dream....


----------



## HydroEJP88 (Jun 16, 2015)

Apparently I'm not going anywhere as heavy as you animals because I've never scraped my shins with the bar.

When I pulled my 475 at 185lbs I didn't scrape either. 

Time for me to put my big girl panties on and man up


----------



## LeanHerm (Jun 16, 2015)

I saw his leg and They are def sexy ass legs to be getting all ****ed up. 


Kinda reminds me of that leg lamp in the Christmas story.


----------



## DieYoungStrong (Jun 17, 2015)

LeanHerm said:


> I saw his leg and They are def sexy ass legs to be getting all ****ed up.
> 
> 
> Kinda reminds me of that leg lamp in the Christmas story.



Post up the pic I sent you...


----------



## LeanHerm (Jun 17, 2015)




----------



## LeanHerm (Jun 17, 2015)

At least your boots are murrricannn


----------



## ECKSRATED (Jun 17, 2015)

God Damn. That looks nasty. Heal up quick buddy

blame it on pillar


----------



## SuperBane (Jun 17, 2015)

I think I'm going to add a disinfectant spray to the gym bag.
Spray the bar off.


----------



## DocDePanda187123 (Jun 17, 2015)

LeanHerm said:


>



I'd hit it


----------



## JOMO (Jun 17, 2015)

Never thought of the possibility of infection. Good looking out and get better brother.


----------



## Assassin32 (Jun 17, 2015)

Shit DYS, I got scabs on both shins that rip open every week too. I never even thought of the possibility of infection until I read your post. I just ordered a pair of deadlift socks from EliteFTS. Staph infection is no joke. Get better soon dude.


----------



## DieYoungStrong (Jun 17, 2015)

Assassin32 said:


> Shit DYS, I got scabs on both shins that rip open every week too. I never even thought of the possibility of infection until I read your post. I just ordered a pair of deadlift socks from EliteFTS. Staph infection is no joke. Get better soon dude.



Same here. My shins have been been opening up and scabbing for a long time now. Guess it's time for some crossfit style.


----------



## DF (Jun 17, 2015)

Thanks for the post DYS.  Nobody wants to deal with an out of control staff infection. Not good!

Heal up quick!


----------



## DieYoungStrong (Jun 17, 2015)

DF said:


> Thanks for the post DYS.  Nobody wants to deal with an out of control staff infection. Not good!
> 
> Heal up quick!



No shit. I was gimping around a jobsite this morning, and a job super asked me what was up. I showed him my leg, and then he showed me his missing middle finger that I somehow never noticed. He had to have the fukker cut off about 10 years ago from a staph infection.

I'd like to keep my leg. I would not make a good Lt Dan.

Good news is that it seems to be taking to the antibiotics.


----------



## tjt011 (Jun 17, 2015)

damn, gear up next time haha. I call them power socks


----------



## tjt011 (Jun 17, 2015)

I know I wouldn't want to be touchin that bar after..


----------



## Redrum1327 (Jun 19, 2015)

God dam ordering sock now like everyone else even tho im a pussy and have only cut my shin once but its prolly bc of my busted ass form , i have a strong back or like i said im just a pussy. 

hope you Heal up quick brother


----------



## DieYoungStrong (Jun 19, 2015)

So just a quick update....I'm not getting much better, if anything I'm getting a bit worse.

Dr said he's not alarmed, yet, because I'm not running a fever, but my leg looks like hell.

The antibiotics I was on aren't doing the job, so I was given a 3CC shot of antibiotics in the ass and the nurse sucked. I could have done a better job myself. She put 3CC in me like a machine gun. Feels like I pinned some old Brovel gear.

They put me on some pretty hard core antibiotics with like 7 warnings on the label about getting the shits and staying out of the sun. Hopefully this works, or it's an IV port next week. Pillar or Herm can put up the latest pic I sent them if they have time.

Wear your damn socks!!!


----------



## DF (Jun 19, 2015)

Ah shit DYS! sorry to hear!
Hope the stronger stuff works better for you.


----------



## HydroEJP88 (Jun 19, 2015)

Hell man not what we wanted to hear! Hopefully this does the job, would hate to see you go the iv route


----------



## Pinkbear (Jun 19, 2015)

I'm telling you 
You got aids


----------



## Assassin32 (Jun 19, 2015)

Damn dude. That sucks. Hope the anti-biotic overload from the shot does the trick for ya. When I had distal bicep rupture surgery, my incision got infected. After 3 or 4 days Antibiotic pills didn't weren't working, so they gave me a 3cc shot on top of the pills and it cleared up in 2 days. Hopefully the same thing happens for you.


----------



## DieYoungStrong (Jun 19, 2015)

Assassin32 said:


> Damn dude. That sucks. Hope the anti-biotic overload from the shot does the trick for ya. When I had distal bicep rupture surgery, my incision got infected. After 3 or 4 days Antibiotic pills didn't weren't working, so they gave me a 3cc shot on top of the pills and it cleared up in 2 days. Hopefully the same thing happens for you.



That would be great. I'm hoping for the best.


----------



## HydroEJP88 (Jun 24, 2015)

How's the leg doing muchacho?


----------



## DieYoungStrong (Jun 24, 2015)

A bunch of shots and antibiotic pills later it is almost all cleared up. The meds have me feeling like a bag of smashed assholes, but I'll be alright soon.


----------



## HydroEJP88 (Jun 24, 2015)

Good to hear man. That shit is scary


----------

